# Do You Mix Your Primer & Glue, It's way Faster To Plumb!



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Yea, I DO NOT,

BUT you would not believe how many dudes I have seen do this.

Anyone else seen this ?


----------



## muck (Oct 10, 2008)

ummmmmm. no pvc here. can i pre mix lead and oakum?


----------



## pzmember (Sep 20, 2008)

no, no, hell no. read the side of the quart. it specifically says not to. and this is definatly a two step process. or three if you want to use a cleaner, a primer, then glue.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

This is worse than politics:no:


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

ILPlumber said:


> This is worse than politics:no:


Oh come on, 

Just think man, how much time you can save,


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Nice concept, but not going to work. Heck save some money on primer, why not just add a mix of food color to get the purple color to the clear pvc glue, and just say you primed it 1st. it will give you a nice clean look. :laughing:


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Nice concept, but not going to work. Heck save some money on primer, why not just add a mix of food color to get the purple color to the clear pvc glue, and just say you primed it 1st. it will give you a nice clean look. :laughing:


Well if they made more then just one color primer (purple) then just think how creative we could be 

Ar tist plumber s


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

I kid you not , I saw PVC glue & primer (aerosol ) in the same can at the supply house .:blink:


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

Here it is (WTF?)


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

para1 said:


> Here it is (WTF?)


OMG -HAHAH see .......ROTHFLLLLLLLLLL:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

I tell you what I have done in the past before pp was required. If I had a can of glue that got kind of gloopy and gloppy but still had a lot of glue in it, I would add just a little bit of clear cleaner into the glue can, shake it up real good, and voila, a new can of glue. I should add that I've only ever done this with heavy duty glue. If you tried it with medium body glue it might thin it down too far. I know someone will rail on me for this but I'm a big boy and can take it and if 2 ounces of cleaner can save a quart of glue without diminishing the power of the glue then I'm going to do it. I would not however mix cleaner or pp and glue just to short cut the process.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I have died it before, but the boss told me too.


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> I have died it before, but the boss told me too.



hehe, it does work, well I mean until the homeowner looses site of the tail-lights


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

No, but i do like to mix fertilizers with diesels. Its fun to blow stuff up sometimes, you can do that kind of stuff when you live in the county here.


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

muck said:


> ummmmmm. no pvc here. can i pre mix lead and oakum?


 

Muck, I just noticed you are from worchestor, I have a buddy over there, Ricky Black, new construction plumber.........you have that same accent??? Park my caaaar in havar yarrrd ?

So there is no thread drift, I never mix my primer and glue, didn't even know that would work, if it comes in seperate cans, maybe it should go on seperatly??? I hate PVC anyways.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

i mix my self cleaning flux and solder. :whistling2: makes for a nice, one step process.






paul


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Paul.

Did you see this pic? hahaha !!


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

yeah, i did see that. pvc or abs huh? i guess if it's just snake oil and doesn't work anyways, why not use it on everything?

have any of you guys seen the copper "glue" at some hardware stores? it just looks like 1 part epoxy. at least they made it copper colored.:thumbsup:








paul


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

rocksteady said:


> yeah, i did see that. pvc or abs huh? i guess if it's just snake oil and doesn't work anyways, why not use it on everything?
> 
> have any of you guys seen the copper "glue" at some hardware stores? it just looks like 1 part epoxy. at least they made it copper colored.:thumbsup:
> 
> ...


I saw that copper crap in a supply house :yes:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Did you know that copper epoxy is code approved here, not that I would ever use it.


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

once again this is the problem, the customer see's this crap, says why pay a professional to do this, when I can do it myself :whistling2:


----------



## muck (Oct 10, 2008)

WestCoastPlumber said:


> Muck, I just noticed you are from worchestor, I have a buddy over there, Ricky Black, new construction plumber.........you have that same accent??? Park my caaaar in havar yarrrd ?
> 
> So there is no thread drift, I never mix my primer and glue, didn't even know that would work, if it comes in seperate cans, maybe it should go on seperatly??? I hate PVC anyways.


 The accent is there, i dont notice it but when i call custoner services sometimes the say " oh i love that accent" Worcester is pronoced woosta. my neighbors name is rick black but i dont think its the same guy. do you know what company your friend works for?


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

muck said:


> The accent is there, i dont notice it but when i call custoner services sometimes the say " oh i love that accent" Worcester is pronoced woosta. my neighbors name is rick black but i dont think its the same guy. do you know what company your friend works for?


 

Short stalky young guy, italian. He has a pretty big family. Not sure what his company name is out there. Funny if it is the same guy!


----------



## muck (Oct 10, 2008)

WestCoastPlumber said:


> Short stalky young guy, italian. He has a pretty big family. Not sure what his company name is out there. Funny if it is the same guy!


 this guy is tall and old. not him for sure


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Come on , you guys all know you mix the glue together


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

******* said:


> Come on , you guys all know you mix the glue together


 :laughing::no:


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

*Mix*

Heck I was thinking Blue Glue with purple primer. Do your guys state have that blue water glue?


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Yes it's called Rain or Shine / Wet or Dry PVC Glue.


----------



## I'mYourTourGuide (Jun 23, 2008)

I never use primer. . . just cleaner and then PVC glue.


----------



## TradeQualified (Aug 28, 2008)

@para1

Is that product real? I never saw that in shops here in the UK.


----------



## 13randed4Life (Jun 15, 2009)

honestly, i swear by this stuff


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

......................................................


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

13randed4Life said:


> honestly, i swear by this stuff


Post an intro


----------



## thirdspirit (Jun 15, 2009)

******* said:


> Well if they made more then just one color primer (purple) then just think how creative we could be
> 
> Ar tist plumber s


 I know this is old but I thought this comment was very funny.
:laughing::lol::icon_lol:


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I never laugh at the mentally deficient.


----------

